# Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten



## Tunivor (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 
Ich habe eine 6m Bolo - Rute, WG 0-20g. nur was brauch ich jetz für Zubehör? Welche Rollengröße passt zu diesen Ruten und wie ist die Handhabung z.b. Ablage. 
#c#c#c#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Die meisten leute kaufen sich eine Rute für einen bestimmten Zweck. Soll heissen man weiss was man damit will.:q

Aber bevor ich jetzt lange schreibe lies mal das hier:

http://www.match-profi.de/Boloangeln.html

Darüber hinaus kann man mit Bolos auch sehr gut im Stillwasser angeln, wie mit einer Stippe . . . .

Frag mal wenn du weisst wo du welche Fische angeln willst.

Ich benutze an meinen Bolos meist 1000er Rollen weil ich kaum auf weite Entfernung angel. .  .#h


----------



## Tricast (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Wie Professor Tinca schon geschrieben hat kann man eine Bolo auf verschiedene Arten einsetzen. Unentbehrlich wird sie im Fließgewässer wenn nur mit Pose geangelt werden darf. Dann wird die Rute im stehen gefischt um möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser zu heben. Ich würde in allen Fällen eine 3000 oder 4000 Rolle fischen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Berkley (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

3000 shimano exage mit ner 18 schnur.... biste perfekt ausgerüstet ! 

ich persönlich finde eine 1000ter rolle viel zuklein , da die übersetzung der rolle mit der länge der rute nicht im einklang ist .


----------



## Dunraven (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Die Übersetzung ist noicht einmal das Problem, die Spule ist viel zu eng und klein. Es geht ums Matchfischen, dafür sind 1000er Rollen seltenst geeignet weil sie einfach zu klein sind für weite Würfe und eine leicht ablaufende Schnur, und man sollte ja schon so ausgerüstet seind as man auch flexibel ist.

Tricast hat eigentlich alles wichtige zur Rolle schon gesagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Am Fluss und für weite Entfernungen wsind grössere Rolle 3000/4000 sicher angebracht.
Wie ich schon sagte kann man Bolo für ganz unterschiedliche Zwecke einsetzen.

In meinem Fall benutze ich sie gern als "Stippe mit Schnurreserve" (leichte 1000er Rolle) um die Pose besser punktgenau platzieren zu können bei gezielten Fang von Schleien, Brassen und Karpfen . . .

Sehr vielseitig die Teile.
Nur müsste der Te mal sagen was er wo damit fangen will.|rolleyes


----------



## Tunivor (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Also anglen möchte ich damit am Kanal sowie am See. 
Wie legt ihr die Ruten denn ab und welche Posen benutzt ihr zum fischen?

Hab noch eine ABU C3 rumliegen, ist die für die Rute zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Wenn keine Ströinhg ist kannste jede beliebige Pose nehmen die dir gefällt und sich für deine Methode(z.B. Liftmontage - Antennenpose) eigent.#6

Wenn im Kanal Strömung ist, dann lieber tropfenförmige Strömungsposen. Bei nachschleifender Montage mit Holzantenne.


----------



## Knispel (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn keine Ströinhg ist kannste jede beliebige Pose nehmen die dir gefällt und sich für deine Methode(z.B. Liftmontage - Antennenpose) eigent.#6
> 
> Wenn im Kanal Strömung ist, dann lieber tropfenförmige Strömungsposen. Bei nachschleifender Montage mit Holzantenne.


 
100% zustimme ....
Jeweils den Umständen abgestimmt und angepasst.

An sonsten gönne Dir einmal dieses Buch, ist zwar etwas älter; aber alles top beschrieben :
http://www.amazon.de/Fische-fangen-Pose-Vincent-Kluwe-Yorck/dp/3275012355/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1294058955&sr=8-33


----------



## Tunivor (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Danke euch für die Infos! 

So und jetzt noch eure Meinung zu der Rolle ABU C3!?

Evtl. noch was zur ablage der Ruten wenn diese nicht im stehen gefischt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Bolos haben recht empfindliche Blanks.
ich lege meine auf Schaumstoff-Rutenhalter auf.#6

C3 ist auch gut.#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Fluss und für weite Entfernungen wsind grössere Rolle 3000/4000 sicher angebracht.
> Wie ich schon sagte kann man Bolo für ganz unterschiedliche Zwecke einsetzen.
> 
> In meinem Fall benutze ich sie gern als "Stippe mit Schnurreserve" (leichte 1000er Rolle) um die Pose besser punktgenau platzieren zu können bei gezielten Fang von Schleien, Brassen und Karpfen . . .


Kann ich nur unterstreichen, es gibt 2 Arten. 
Eine "Notreserve für Schnur" mit einer kleinen ~1000er, was eigentlich eine Stipprute ist. 
Oder man will eine eine echte universale lange "Match" Wurf+Distanzrute, dann heutzutage eine 4000er mit einem vernünftigen Gegengewicht ab 300g. Das wichtige ist eben die feineinstellbare, exakte, superzuverlässige Bremse, zum sicheren ausbremsen an den dünnen Monofilschnüre.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Ich reanimiere diesen Trööt mal...
Dies Wochenende habe ich bei der Abschlussstipptour eines zünftigen Angelwochenendes zum ersten mal meine Bolo gefischt, Rolle ist eine Penn Sargus II 2000 mit 0,17er Mono bespult. 
Mir fiel nach kurzer Zeit auf, wie unfassbar unbalanciert das ganze War und bitte um Empfehlungen für eine leichtere Rolle. Wenn eine 1000er eher zum normalen Stippen mit Schnurreserve geeignet ist, würde mich eine leichte 2000er oder ggf  größer Interessieren.

Danke!


----------



## Revilo62 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Dann solltest Du Dichmal bei den modernen Kunststoffrollen umschauen, eine shimanski-Rolle aus Ci4+ der Baugröße 2500 wiegt mal fast 100 g weniger, ähnliche Werte liefern Dir die sonstauch üblichen Verdächtigen ala Ryobi, Daiwa usw.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Victor Laszlo (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rolle und Zübehör für Bolo - Ruten*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du Dichmal bei den modernen Kunststoffrollen umschauen



Zum Beispiel die Allux Ruthenium Evo.
Allerdings ist sie nicht überall zu bekommen.


----------

